# Venison back strap



## jlmacc

Hello guys,
  My father inlaw got a couple deer this week and I am going to smoke a back strap tomorrow.I was wondering if any of you could give me some advice on maybe a rub or something.I have it soaking in italian dressing right now.Just not sure what else to do with it.I thought I would wrap it in bacon to keep it moist.Any other thoughts on what to do?Thanks again.


----------



## fourthwind

I would use something with fat.  Bacon is my favorite.  Those backstraps will have almost no natural fat to keep them moist.  Make sure to not overcook.  I would certainly pull at 140.


----------



## mossymo

I like using Curley's rib pump and rub for venison back straps 
- http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....%2C/Detail.bok

- http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....%2C/Detail.bok

I have done these in oth the oven and the smoker, great both ways !!!

I also like running the prime rib venison back strap through the meat slicer and making prime rib sandwiches. Mmmm, good stuff !!!


----------



## scpatterson

Yep....HIGH heat and wrapped in some bacon and pulled before 150..This wont ebnefit much form Low and Slow I dont think.....


----------



## mballi3011

Yes sir I would wrap it in bacon and smoke it to about 145-150 or so and then enjoy. It's some fine eating for sure.


----------



## jerseyhunter

I've  just taken them and brine them in saltwater, brn sugar and insta cure no 1,  kind of like CB.  Can't wait to see and hear about the ending to your story. Well I'm off to try to get one for myself.


----------



## petesque

I get to do allot of these because my friends love what I do with them and they hunt allot. I use a product from a on line place called Porky's gourmet. They a line called Belly Cheer that is just wonderful. But I rub the back straps and smoke the next day. 4 hr at the usual 225-250. Then cream cheese, shallots, and horseradish.


----------



## pineywoods

I usually marinade them in either Allegro or MoJo then pin some bacon on them and smoke at 225 till they hit 140 internal. I don't usually use a rub after the marinade.


----------



## nickelmore

These all sound good let us know how they turn out.
So far the best thing about my season this year is that I can read smf on my blackberry in the stand.


----------



## jlmacc

Thanks a lot for your help guys,
I thought about even using my weber kettle with some charcoal and apple wood.Just not sure what to season it with, or maybe the italian dressing is enough allready.


----------



## got14u

I haven't smoked any back strap but what we do here is marinate for at least 4 hours then dredge in a flour/season (or crushed popcorn very light) then a quick cook in a pan with some bacon grease and onions....oh baby I might pull on of mine out for tomorrow. let us know what you pick


----------



## jlmacc

That sounds good also got14u.I remember my wifes uncle cooked some up.He sliced it into 1/2, 3/4 inch thick pieces,rolled them in bread crumbs and pan fried them....Good stuff.
Well I got them on the smoker with some apple wood, along with some chicken breast rubbed with shooters "snake bitten chicken rub", stuffed with swiss cheese and wrapped in bacon,and a couple ABT's.I ended up just seasoning the straps with some of durkee's new orleans style cajun seasoning and wrapped in bacon.Think they will turn out good,heck they smelled pretty good raw!
One more quick thing,how do  I do a boil test on my temp gauge?Thanks again.


----------



## jlmacc

Well I did a search and found a site that determines your altitude and what temp water should boil at.Mine is 210.2 so I guess I will give that a try.My Smoker is acting up again to.The eletric element's thermestat seems to be acting goofy.I went out there and my temps were at 160.....Maybe mama will buy me a new smoker for christmas.


----------



## jlmacc

OK I think we are set.My digital therm showed 212 dgress at boil point so I set my other one at that,it was off by about 10 degrees.I also cleaned the electric connections on my smoker and so far so good.


----------



## got14u




----------



## jlmacc

Well I was going to wait till they were done....but I fear clint eastwood.Here they are when I first threw them on and the second photo is where they were about 1hour 40 minutes into it.My smoker was acting up losing temp,but after cleaning the connections it is working great!











The back strap is at the bottom of the pic,I cut it in half.Going to bring half to my father inlaw when done.


----------



## jlmacc

Smoker on the fritz again thinking on moving to oven to finish,straps at 140 internal....damn smoker


----------



## jlmacc

Well here is the final pics.I had to finish them in the oven so the smoke ring is very weak.But it all turned out very tasty!




here's the chicken breast,ABT.


----------



## meat hunter

In the oven??? _Blasphemy!!!!

_Just kidding. Looks like the backstrap came out really really well. Looks very moist. And the ABT's? Great job. I will be making some backstrap hopefully tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## zeddy

please dont flame me for asking, I'm a total newbie but is this something I could do in my big chief, or is my smoker a little too basic for this?
I have a freezer full of moose and deer and I am looking for some things to try


----------



## xp3

Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## cuclimber

Definitely don't see why you wouldn't be able to.  Depending on how hot your smoker can get, you might not be able to do "High" heat.  Just wrap in bacon and everything should be good.


----------



## oneshot

Hey zeddy and XP3 we don't flame people for asking questions at this site, we all love questions. If you can get temps. up to 225 degrees you shouldn't have any problems. Remember, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask!!!!  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Have fun, experiment and don't forget to post pictures. We all love to lick are screens.....


----------



## meat hunter

Like Oneshot said, we don't and won't flame anyone here, especially new members. This is the best site to learn the art of smoking, and it really is an art. Ask all the questions you can, someone will always jump in and assist. With that said, you want to know if you can do this in your big chief? Well the big chief does a GREAT job at what it was designed for, smoking fish and making jerky. It was not made to do the high temp smokes. However, you can get the temps up on those. I have one and the very first smoke I ever did was a 12 pound Turkey, believe it or not. The big Chief is not insulated, AT ALL, which is one reason its not suited for serious smoking. However, you can wrap it in regualr household insulation starting about 4" above the door where the ash pan goes and right to the top. I secured it in place by wrapping some small wire around it. Then lay insulation across the top. I used 6" thick insulation. I've had mine hit 230 degrees before on a 15 degree Minnesota day, but remember, it was not designed for it. I would do this somewhere where there is NO risk of anything catching on fire if it the unit were to ignite. The cord on mine actually became very soft from the heat so just be careful. The hard thing about doing this, is maintaining a steady temp. If you wanted to do a backstrap, you would not have to go the higher temps as you would just dry it out, but lower, say around 180 and a few strips of bacon on it, you should do fine. In the furture, I would look for a smoker made for smoking but keep the Chief for jerky and even drying herbs. Check craigslist often,  you would be surprised how often you find nearly new smokers for next to nothing. A good basic used electric, charcoal or propane smoker is a great starting point without spending a bunch of money. Hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## nickelmore

They look great.

I have been wanting to try this for a while.  I did a small pork loin and it cooked fast.   

I generally like venison pretty plain.  I usually make fillets and wrap them in bacon, but I am going to try to wrap it like a fatty.  Great idea.


----------



## larry maddock

if you are wrapping in bacon--
isnt 145f a little risky??


----------



## jerseyhunter

The 145 is the internal temp., not the bacon temp.


----------



## hdsmoke

mmm...ive got a doe hanging right now.  Smoked backstraps.  I havent tried them yet.  But will.  I havent had a bad strap yet...at least one thats not overcooked.


----------



## jlmacc

HDsmoke,
 I think you will enjoy it.I have never been much of eating venision,without it being made into summer sausage or jerky or what ever.But I think it just has to be cooked right.I really enjoyed that backstrap I made a couple weeks ago.I helped a friend skin and bone out a deer last night,he gave me one of the back straps from it so I will be making another one soon.


----------



## big game cook

i agree with that 100%

i wrap mine too and always stop with some pink in the center.


----------



## radman38

I realize this is kind of late, but do this sometime. This will not require smoking ,but instead high heat. Take a backstrap and remove the silver skin, then rub down with olive oil,kosher salt, and crushed black pepper. Let it sit while you get a sauce ready, made up of 1 c. chopped red onions, 1 c. port wine, 1/2 c red wine vinegar,and 1/2 c. white sugar. A little heavy cream at the end also works with it. Cook this down to a thick type of syrupy glaze. Now over hot coals or high grill temp sear the backstrap completely and remove when rare to medium rare. Serve right away. It will remind you of the very best filet mignon you've ever had, Guaranteed.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I used TQ on mine quite often and then sauce or spice them as desired. Smoke em to about 130 internal and rest in smoker to  140 or better.... eat

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=87050


----------



## cilo

pan seared w olive oil and Cajun spice. This is one cut of meat that doesnt need much to bring out its full potential


----------



## fireguydrew

I know this is a bit late but oh well
I did up some back straps over xmas. I marinated them in well its called "the only marinade youll ever need"

1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper flakes 
1/2 teaspoon cracked black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon coarse salt (kosher or sea), or to taste 
4 strips of lemon zest 
3 cloves garlic, crushed with the side of a cleaver or minced 
1/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh parsley 
1/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh basil, cilantro, dill, oregano, or a mix of all four  ( i used a mix of all I used lots of all )
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil

I put them all in a freezer bag and marinaded overnight.
wrapped in Bacon (maple) then smoked until 140 with cherry wood.

I have used that marinade on quite a few things and its fantastic


----------



## bald eagle

I found a simple recipe for (aged backstrap ) that is wonderful.
Season strap with sea salt and pepper and allow to come to room temp.
Bring a skillet up to med/high heat 
Add oil to pan and quickly brown ALL sides.
Remove strap to a preheated  smoker and add Cherry chunks
Smoke until internal temp reaches 140. I only add smoke for 30-45 minutes. 
This is a quick smoke, only to finish out internal temp and add the smoke flavor.
Take strap out and let rest and cool. Slice thin and serve as a meal or with crackers and cheese.
Folks I served this to thought it was roast beef until I came clean with what they werw eating.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Having eaten some of Jerry's  backstrap ( that didn't sound right) I would do exactly this !!!  It was the best ever !!!!!!


----------



## big game cook

well to late for helping ya out but from what i seen looks like you done mighty fine. i like mine a tick rarer but you looked as if they were mighty moist. good job.


----------

